# Springsheen Vs Sunbasque?



## jeweleye11 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the Sunbasque blush and I was looking at swatches for Springsheen, and it's sooo gorgeous! But is it worth having if I already have Sunbasque? They look kind of similar.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Feb 21, 2006)

Springsheen looks more like Nars Orgasm.. Peachtwist is similar to Sunbasque. HTH


----------



## noteventherain (Feb 21, 2006)

I took a couple pictures for you that may be of some help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'll put these in the gallery as soon as it's working, but I literally tried for about 40 minutes and couldn't get the damn things to load. (I think it's my computer, not Specktra).

1st pic is in natural light; 2nd is in really bad flourescent lighting








(same order, I just couldn't be arsed to write the names out on that pic too LOL ;P)

and I definitely agree. . .Peachtwist is more similar to Sunbasque.  PrettyKitty's picture here is an awesome picture of the difference:
http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/fi...ltraCheek1.jpg

HTH!


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 21, 2006)

i have both, and i think they are different enough to warrant owning both.  springsheen is more pink/peachy than sunbasque (at least on me - i'm a C2 for reference).  springsheen is really, really pretty!  i love it!


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

I have Sunbasque and Peachtwist...Sunbasque (at least on me) looks more like bronzer...Peachtwist looks amazing lightly layered over Blossoming...I say get them both!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

The MA at my counter said Springsheen was very similar to Peaches blush. hth!


----------

